# Infrapatellar nerve block



## cheermom68 (Mar 12, 2009)

I am looking for some expertise on coding an infrapatellar nerve block.  Dr. coded as 20610 which I don't believe is correct.  I was thinking 64450.
Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree with your choosing of CPT code 64450.  I know of others that would state 64447 as the infra-patellar is a branch of the saphenous nerve which derives from the femoral nerve.  Depending on the documentation, one may be more appropriate for your provider's technique.

I definitely would not code it as a 20610.

Julie, CPC


----------

